# schwinn fenderlite



## tuscankid (Jun 30, 2013)

does anyone here on the cabe have a wiring diagram for a schwinn fenderlite or can tell me,how to wire the light.
The switch has one wore on it.
Thanks,


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 4, 2013)

*Schwinn Fenderlight*

I don't have a wiring diagram so I opened the cover of one of my Phantoms.




 #1
(fenderlight battery tray) 




 #2
This is the power switch that goes to the front fender near the fenderlight .
It is mounted by two screws to the fender. This wire is cloth covered...mine
is black plastic. Attach the switch first . The wire should be on the inside of the 
fender. Than clamp a connector to the metal tab of the battery tray located at
the rear. I have marked with a black arrow the location of the rear metal tab. (see #5 )

 auto stores will have these type of connectors.  The red color connector is the size that fits my light 
 rear metal tab of the battery tray.


 #3

You will need to clamp the connector to the end of the wire.


 #4
Remove the outer plastic cover to reveal the copper wire...this is where you will
clamp the connector. This connector will then be inserted to the rear metal tab of the
battery tray.


 #5
Insert to rear metal tab marked with black arrow.

This is a photo of how mine is connected:


 #6

 Switch is on & light is working !


 #7

Now having said this....don't be too frustrated if the light turns on
& off on it's own.
The reason being... is that at best...this set up by Schwinn is not too reliable.
Here's why:


 #8
This photo came out soft but I'm trying to show where the end of battery touches the
end tip of the light bulb for the light to function. But...
When riding the bike...
Any bump you hit will loosen the connection ...& if you bend the tray slightly so as not 
to loose connection ...you may have the light on steady but the switch will not turn it off.

Hopefully someone here will have a better solution ! 
Good Luck !


----------



## rocketman (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks so much


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

Jake IS awesome....


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 22, 2015)

If 2jakes lived next door to me I would go weeks without seeing my family.


----------



## Mramos (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi i just gave the opposite problem mine doesn't lite up and if i touch the back of the metal insert with a screwdriver to metal the light turns on!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 6, 2015)

Mramos said:


> Hi i just gave the opposite problem mine doesn't lite up and if i touch the back of the metal insert with a screwdriver to metal the light turns on!





This is a view from the top looking down at the fender-lite without the cover.
The top is towards the front of the Fender-lite.





I’m using a phillips to point to the wire that activates the light when you turn the light switch on . 

(This wire is bare, has not been connected  & is used only to explain)


If you are able to use a screwdriver to turn on the light, then you know the batteries
& the light bulb are working.

What is not working is the contact point where the wire touches the metal copper tab to the
batteries & on to the light bulb.

Check the light switch & the wire to insure that the contact is secured & not loose.
Next, check the metal tab (copper color)
This metal tab should be touching the end of the battery.


----------



## Mramos (Nov 7, 2015)

2jakes said:


> This is a view from the top looking down at the fender-lite without the cover.
> The top is towards the front of the Fender-lite.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks,

I will do that. It is normal that the wire is soldered to the terminal?


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 7, 2015)

Good enough info for a Sticky or permanent addition to the Etc. Bicycle Restoration tips thread. Well done, Jake. Thanks for sharing your knowledge with the rest of us.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2015)

Mramos said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I will do that. Is it normal that the wire is soldered to the terminal?




I cannot say what would be considered normal for the Schwinn Fenderlite. 

I’m giving you the information based on my Schwinn Phantoms.

This is on a 1995 Black Phantom. 
It uses the crimped insulated electrical connector. (Red)
I’ve had this bike for 12 years & it still works fine.




My ’54 had the wires bonded with soldering, that over the years has become brittle & loose.



I cleaned up the bare wire to allow for a good contact. I will proceed to attach an
insulated electric connector. I buy these connectors in small packages at local auto shops.
They are available in many sizes.

Thanks, jimbo53.
 I enjoy passing whatever information I can to everyone.

 And if there are better methods or ways to do it.
I’m always happy to learn from all of the members
on this great bicycle forum.


----------

